# Prop recommendation for HPX-T with 70 HP 2 stroke.



## FisHippie (Jul 31, 2021)

Looking for recommendations for new prop for my 2002 HPX tunnel with a 70 HP Yamaha 2 stroke.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Hopefully @Smackdaddy53 will chime in.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Foreman custom three blade 14 pitch XXX cup. Half a boat length hole shot if you know what you are doing and have everything dialed in. 32-34mph WOT


----------



## FisHippie (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes he did. I spoke to Jack Foreman last week and sent him a check to get on the list.


----------

